# It has been one year



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Since we lost our boy Hero. Sadly, my mom had to remind me when we put him down. So many times I have to catch myself from calling Gunner 'Hero' and how could I have forgotten. I'm glad Gunner has helped me heal but boy do I miss my Hero.

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Hero was a handsome boy! We catch ourselves calling Jonas Taz sometimes, because he does so many Taz things  Rest in Peace Hero....


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Yep I do the same thing. I call my puppy Havoc, Kaos. RIP Hero.......

Don't be to hard on your Mom. She means well. She misses him also....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I understand yesterday as Thunder was nuzzling me I called her Daisy.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

It took me about two years before I stopped calling Rookie "Eich". 

BTW, today is Eich's "gotcha" day; that's what brought me here. :rip:


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

rockhead said:


> It took me about two years before I stopped calling Rookie "Eich".
> 
> BTW, today is Eich's "gotcha" day; that's what brought me here. :rip:


I bet that was hard! At least we have memories. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

